# Teaching > General Teaching >  American accent

## totyfroty

hi guys
i really need some help
i am a student at the faculty of language (department of english)
and i really want to improve my american accent so if anyone can help me in that , please sent me a message and i will really appreciate that
thanks
take care

have a nice day

----------


## mono

Hello, totyfroty, welcome to the forum.
Though from the United States, I hardly know what to say of the American accent - sometimes strong, sometimes lazy, a lot of slang, and a variety of sub-divided accents (Western, Southern, Mid-western, New York, Jersey, Boston, etc.). I browsed around the Internet a bit, and this site may help. Good luck!  :Wink:

----------


## ElizabethSewall

Hi and welcome on the LitNet, totyfroty!  :Wave: 

Being French and having studied English in University as well, I would suggest listening to American radios and songs, plus watching as many American movies as you can. Listening really is the key if you want to improve your accent. Learn the bases through imitation and pay attention to where the words' stresses are placed.

Bonne chance!!  :Wink:

----------


## jon1jt

> Hello, totyfroty, welcome to the forum.
> Though from the United States, I hardly know what to say of the American accent - sometimes strong, sometimes lazy, a lot of slang, and a variety of sub-divided accents (Western, Southern, Mid-western, New York, Jersey, Boston, etc.). I browsed around the Internet a bit, and this site may help. Good luck!


True, some of us Jersey folks have an accent (besides me!) But the accent is not complete without the Jersey attitude. Here's an (un)typical conversation between a driver asking for directions and a Jersey guy.
--------
Driver: Excuse me, sir, I need directions to Hoboken.

Jersey Guy: How you doing?

Driver: Um, I'm well sir. I'm looking for Washington St. in Hoboken. Can you help me?

Jersey Guy: Now do I look like a F'n roadmap to you? Do I got the word, "Geography" stamped to my F'n forehead?! Did I tell you to stop? Come here, I'll break your F'n legs! 

Driver: Actually sir, I was heading first to a place called Good Fellas in Garfield. Can you get me there? 

Jersey Guy: Well why didn't you say so! Four lights make a left...it'll be on your right. Hey, tell Marco at the door that Joey Gachione from Lyndhurst said he's gonna kick his f'n ***. But later...when you leave...tell 'em I was just kidding, he's a good kid that Marco...

----------


## miss tenderness

lol jon,we should be careful talking to a Jersey guy then :Biggrin: 



> Being French and having studied English in University as well, I would suggest listening to American radios and songs, plus watching as many American movies as you can. Listening really is the key if you want to improve your accent. Learn the bases through imitation and pay attention to where the words' stresses are placed.


good advice,Eliza.I gurantee it'll work.

----------


## Virgil

> True, some of us Jersey folks have an accent (besides me!) But the accent is not complete without the Jersey attitude. Here's an (un)typical conversation between a driver asking for directions and a Jersey guy.
> --------
> Driver: Excuse me, sir, I need directions to Hoboken.
> 
> Jersey Guy: How you doing?
> 
> Driver: Um, I'm well sir. I'm looking for Washington St. in Hoboken. Can you help me?
> 
> Jersey Guy: Now do I look like a F'n roadmap to you? Do I got the word, "Geography" stamped to my F'n forehead?! Did I tell you to stop? Come here, I'll break your F'n legs! 
> ...


That Jersey guy sounds just like a typical Brooklyn guy. I bet his father grew up in Brooklyn and moved the family to Jersey in the seventies. :Biggrin:

----------


## jon1jt

> lol jon,we should be careful talking to a Jersey guy then


I am a guy who happens to live in New Jersey. I don't associate with any of _those_ guys, I just know of them.  :Biggrin:  


Virgil--That is absolutely hilarious! And so true!!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:

----------


## jon1jt

> hi guys
> i really need some help
> i am a student at the faculty of language (department of english)
> and i really want to improve my american accent so if anyone can help me in that , please sent me a message and i will really appreciate that
> thanks
> take care
> 
> have a nice day


I can't help you with the accent. But is your avatar of Shannen Doherty aka Brenda Walsh from 90210? I must admit, my heart belonged to 90210's "Kelly" those days!  :Blush:

----------


## muhsin

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Have a nice stay!

----------


## jumbo

hi
u said that u need help with american accent 
well, u hav 2 alternatives to improve ur accent :
*talk a lot with people
*watch TV that's to say american programs
I ensure u that ur accent will improve  :Wink:

----------


## holograph

Heh, well I am Russian who grew up in Brooklyn so my accent is not reliable, and perhaps a bit too clean to be a Brooklyn accent, but eh, fugghetboutit.

----------


## totyfroty

thanks guys
i really watch american programms and listen to radios as well but the problem is that i want someone from america to talk with and to judge my accent i mean i can take any course here but the teacher wonot be american and i want to learn from a native it would be better for me
thanks for the site mono i will check it
and yeah jon my avatar is for shannen doherty yeah 
thanks every body 
take care

have a nice day

----------


## subterranean

Hi,

I'm Asian and when I speak English, you can clearly hear my Asian accent. I don't see what's wrong with that, long as the other parties can understand you clearly and you got your message conveyed completly  :Smile: 

Welcome

----------


## AimusSage

My advice is to watch lots and lots of hollywood movies, you'll have the accent down in no time.

----------


## muhsin

> Hi,
> 
> I'm Asian and when I speak English, you can clearly hear my Asian accent. I don't see what's wrong with that, long as the other parties can understand you clearly and you got your message conveyed completly 
> 
> Welcome


If that is really true, I'm very much astonished.
How wonderful fella you are!
Ask me how did I mention aforesaid if you are unclear.

----------


## muhsin

> hi guys
> i really need some help
> i am a student at the faculty of language (department of english)
> and i really want to improve my american accent so if anyone can help me in that , please sent me a message and i will really appreciate that
> thanks
> take care
> 
> have a nice day


*How are you specifically sound? Do your listener grab what you said when spoken? If yes, don't ever bother yourself. This is something natural-though it can be minimized, or probably eradicated but I'm not sure.

Though still. Watching American movies will greatly help in achieving this goal. This's also advised by one person I see above. So do follow the link.
Best Wishes*

----------


## Shannanigan

Hey totyfroty...I never got your e-mail  :Frown:  sorry

----------


## Pensive

My English accent is a kind of Urdu-ish but if I try to copy American or English accent then it gets really funny. And to tell the truth, I really like it the way it is. I like Urdu-ish English. :Biggrin:

----------


## Boris239

I have a Russian accent but it's not that bad compared to a lot of Brooklyn Russians. My mother watched a huge number of Hollywood movies to improve her English. Personally, I suspect this was just an excuse to watch stupid old movies  :Smile:

----------


## Idril

I'm from the north central part of the US and we talk like...well...have you ever seen the movie, _Fargo_? That's what we talk like...well...not really...well...ok, *some* people do but the majority of people here have a slightly more sutble accent. The thing is, most Americans love accents, they have a taste of the exotic. As Sub said, as long as people can understand you, I wouldn't lose it.

----------


## holograph

boris you're from brooklyn? SO. AM. I. AND I am russian. but I do not have an accent, heh, I guess I have been converted to Americanism. But my accent is not "Brooklyn" either. hmm, this is curious..

----------


## jon1jt

I'm not Russian, but I was lost in Brooklyn last weekend leaving Queens! What is that, North Street to Queens Boro? Never saw the Queens Boro! Those road signs are just crazy over there, I'll tell ya! Glad to hear that you've converted, holograph!  :Smile:

----------


## holograph

haha jon! aww, how can you be lost in NYC? lol. I agree, this place is a mess.

----------


## Boris239

> boris you're from brooklyn? SO. AM. I. AND I am russian. but I do not have an accent, heh, I guess I have been converted to Americanism. But my accent is not "Brooklyn" either. hmm, this is curious..


I live in Brooklyn right now. The existence of accent depends on how long ago have you moved to the US. I've moved a bit more than 4 years ago, and although my English is pretty good, it's far from impeccable and you can hear the accent.

----------


## totyfroty

well my accent isnot so bad but i want to work in the future as a translator for presidents or anyone like that so you donot expect me to have such a job without a good accent do you?
take care

have a nice day

----------


## jon1jt

George W. could use an English teacher, and a translator, definitely.

----------


## holograph

"nukilar prohibitayshun"

----------


## THX-1138

[QUOTE]


> I'm from the north central part of the US and we talk like...well...have you ever seen the movie, _Fargo_? That's what we talk like...well...not really...well...ok, *some* people do but the majority of people here have a slightly more sutble accent.QUOTE]


Yah  :Tongue:  i love that movie and Fran McDormand is my favorite actress :Smile:

----------

